# Poudre Rock Report



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

As of Saturday, May 7th at 2:00pm the rock was at 0.9ft.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I haven't been up there but how can it be at .9 if the gage at the canyon mouth is reading 44 cfs. Isn;t the guage supposed to have more water than the run at pineview? Is the guage messed up? If i am misunderstanding how the system works please tell me.


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2003)

The gauge at the mouth (the one you can see online) is next to useless. There are at least two or three places between the Pine View gauge (aka the Rock) and the mouth where a significant amount of water can be taken out of the Poudre. So the mouth will usually read much lower than Pine View (unless there is no water being diverted or the N Fork is adding a lot of water).


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Anyone got any readings off the rock, any updates today or throughout the week would be appreciated. word


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Someone in RMA just told me 2.0 on the rock, I'd didn't believe him. He said it was running brown and churning.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

If he's lyin I'm gonna punch him in the brain!!


----------



## cuonrvrs (Jun 18, 2004)

It was just barely at the 1ft line this afternoon (Sunday).


----------



## afox (May 10, 2004)

What level on the rock is good to go?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I aint to cool to get on at 1.5 ft. I'm also fiending. The river should be goin within a week, the raftin companies are firing up on fri or sat. so they should let a little water out?? Keep the rock reports comin please...


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

Monday = .92 feet on the rock. 

Upper Narrows = fun
Middle Narrows = mostly bones, but some fun moves still exist
Lower Narrows = low water fun

Beats doing nothing, i guess. There were a couple people paddling Filter Plant too. 

First time paddling since my shoulder blowout in AZ. Happily, no issues or pain. First time in the Jefe. That boat is sick.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Did you get your jefe at paddlefest? If so, it aint fair, I gots mine then and it still isn't here!! Anyone else waitin?


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

The rock was at 0.95ft as of 7:30pm Monday.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

ToddG, I thought we called it at .925 and we wouldn't have wanted any lower. Definitely would not be worth at .900 for sure. Life Force, good to see it's on the up and... shit I'm out to Cali in less than 48 hours. Yesssss.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

i was actually paddling a shop demo. mine should be in any day though. i know the wait sux, but trust me, you'll be stoked once you land your first big boof.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

oh snap! you're right, evan. that was a typo. the actual rock reading as of 4:58:38 monday, was .925 .. _not_ .92. and, no, not even .915 would be an acceptible level for paddling the narrows. has to be .925, minimally.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

Bastards, it was I late didn' t check the new posts but still solid 0.95ft.


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like someone turned the Poudre on. Anyone seen the rock?


----------



## kveith (Apr 12, 2005)

Pineview is at 1.3.


----------



## panaboater1 (Mar 30, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Pineview was at 1.0 tuesday night at 5pm. I opted to turn around and go home because the river was so low and the lightning was so close. Saw a few people running bridges and filter plant. Filter plant actually looked a little less boney.


----------



## crestone (May 11, 2005)

I was on Bridges last night, it's a wee bit rocky but, at this stage, I'll take what ever I can get...


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Did bridges last night, bumpy of course, fun though. Camped out there last night too and it poured all night, morning and didn't look like it was gonna let up much either. Rock was at 1.5ft on our way out.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

To clarify the rafting company post. The permits become good on the 15th but that doesn't mean they will release anything. Rafting holds no sway on the poudre flows. The best that rafting gets is a heads up on what the release schedule might be like. All of the water decisions are based on farming needs and wants.


----------



## kdunc (May 12, 2005)

As of 3PM Wed 5/11 the rock was 1.8.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Just a tad over 2ft as of 10am today.

Will start sending the daily Rock Report email next week, just as soon as I can get my hands on a reliable mail server.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Word, how do we get on the email list? Also, just curious, how accurate are the rock reports compared to the actual sacred rock itself.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

You can subscribe to the list here:
http://mountainbuzz.com/streamflows/poudre/

The rock reports are dead-on accurate, since they are visual readings by human beings of the sacret rock itself. An example of what you will get in your rock report email is: "Pine View rock was just a tad over 2ft as of 10am today; Sportsman's was ... at ..., Big South gauge was .. at .... Signed, ...". Hope this helps. Over.


----------



## jhalseth (Sep 20, 2004)

*may 12 --2.1 on pineview guage*

thursday may 12, noon--2.1


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

River's over 2 feet, paddled from mish to BTO today. Narrows are getting fun. The gauge is pointless just drive the 15 minutes to pinic rock and you can figure out where the river is at.


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Has anyone seen the rock today?


----------



## bill (Oct 13, 2003)

green jill and i will be running bridges tonight


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Cool. My friend is meeting me at BTO at 4p. We'll look for you.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

2ft again today @ noon


----------



## ericF (Feb 9, 2005)

Any news on the level today?


----------



## johnny portage (Apr 17, 2005)

*Middle Narrows Saturday Morning*

Who wants to do an early run on middle narrows early on saturday morning? I've got to do graduation stuff but I could do a run if we were putting on around 8. I could also go earlier if somebody had to. Let me know

-jp

970-988-3132


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

1.75 this morning at 6:15.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

it was 1.8 today at three


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Pine View was 2.4ft at 9:30am this morning


----------



## afox (May 10, 2004)

anyone know what its at today???


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

it was 2 feet this afternoon which makes little to no sense to me


----------



## bill (Oct 13, 2003)

when are the email rock reports going to start?


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in getting the rock report emails out. I'm still waiting on a friend to help me out with a mail server. Until then, I have no way to send out mass emails. Hopefully anyday now..


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

As of Wednesday afternoon,

Pineview - 2.3ft
Little South - Below 1ft

Sportsmans - Below 2.5ft
Laramie Tunnel - Flowing
Big South - 1.2ft 

Hope this helps,


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Pine View: 2.7 ft this morning @ 8:45am


----------



## bill (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks for the info. frenchy. hope you get the mail server up


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

:lol: Get your arses to BTO tonight for free Liquid Logic and Wave Sport demos. Check out the Jefe, EZGs, Diesels, Visions and others. Then, dry off and get down the canyon to the Mountain Shop for free beer and a hell of a time.

Mountain Shop BTO Demo
6-8:30pm
FREE

PRKC/Liquid Logic Party
Behind the Mountain Shop
632 S. Mason
Fort Collins
9pm
FREE beer if you're 21+

See you out there,


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Anybody know what were at today??


----------



## 22West (Jun 1, 2004)

3.4 at 8AM

Sign up for the email rock report at:

http://mountainbuzz.com/streamflows/poudre


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Anyone know what the level is today? Guesses for the weekend?


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

I just looked at the graphs for the Poudre. Looks like the Poudre peaked! Hope everyone had fun this year. See ya next year. Wow, that was great.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

You're high! We haven't seen our fun yet...






soylent green said:


> I just looked at the graphs for the Poudre. Looks like the Poudre peaked! Hope everyone had fun this year. See ya next year. Wow, that was great.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I like your tone frenchy, poudre gots plenty more left in her


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

will it go back up?
any predictions?
It still looks like there is a lot of snow up there. SNOTEL still shows high water content.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

4.8ft on June 20th

:shock:


----------

